# Alternatives to solder?



## Villainstone

Hello guys I was just wondering if anyone every heard on a solder alternative? I am looking for a way to do a droop mod without having to solder anything. A conductive glue or adhesive would be great but I am not to sure what to google. If you have ever heard of such a thing then please post a linkie for me to research. TY guys for the help if any and have a good one.


----------



## ncsa

There use to be available a Cold Solder product .. basicly liquid solder in a tube not sure if that is available still but have a look at these ... saw them at Frys some time back.


----------



## tuchan

Are you looking for something like this. There is a product available that is like a solder but in a tube. The only problem with that product is there is an expiry date from the manufacturer and it goes off if not kept in a fridge. Therefore not many places are willing to stock it. I will try and find out what it is called.


----------



## danm

I have 1 of those Cold Heat 1s, what is does is runs an electrical current through the solder, so the solder melts but the nib of the iron doesnt get hot, they are quite good but ive only been able to use it on a few things as im not really a very good electrician


----------



## Villainstone

Basically I want to attach a resistor to my MB's tiny tiny little cappasitor but do not want to use solder. I have been searching around and found this but I don't know about sticking my MB in a toaster oven lol. http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encod...6/oven_art.htm


----------



## DesertRat

Yeah i dont think i'd want to put my mobo in 450F heat, thats over 200C! I bet the caps would probably explode?!?! Have you thought about finding some electricly conductive thermal glue maybe. Have never tried nething like it myself but its just an idea...

I have had some interesting experiences with RAM sticks and microwaves, HEHEHE...

over 5 minutes total time in low-mid wattage microwave and windows will still boot with that as the only stick.

My dad used to nuke all of his bad parts(usally just RAM or mobos) b4 he RMA'd them because usally if he didn't they would send it back because according to thier test the parts were fine. That was a few years back too.

Yeah i kno were talking 'bout a toaster oven not a microwave, just thought i'd share, lol...


----------



## Villainstone

What is solder paste?


----------



## Villainstone

Has any one ever used this product, I may do my MB Vdroop mod with this stuff if it will work. I think that it will be good to use but will my MB be able to stand the temp of a match for a short period of time? If all goes well then 4Ghz here I come lol.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

That's reachin' Villain...but if all is well...gimme a link to where you got it from.
I like to work with what I have...and some of the PREACHINGS here aren't really so true...


----------



## Villainstone

http://www.solder-it.com/solderpaste.asp

I think I can hit 4ghz as I can *get to* 3.8 without any problems and boot to windows and surf for about 20 min. before PC restarts. So with a Vdroop mod and some more voltage 4Ghz seems realistic... maybe not we'll see lol. Sorry I forgot to post a link I do it all the time actually, I always get the "what are you talking about" phrase from not posting a link when I intend to.

I am referring to the first product advertised the silver solder it as silver is a better conducter than copper.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I gotta get some...
WEEKEND WARRIOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Villainstone

Well does it seem like it may work for a volt mod on a motherboard? I dont like the thought of me going at my PC with a HOT soldering iron. I read that heat can make caps, and transistors stop working but appear to be in perfect condition. Basically I don't want to leave the iron on the solder spot to long and brake something. This stuff claims to work using a match or torch lighter, I plan to use my soldering iron to heat the wire up to the solder's flow point this way I dont even need to touch any heat to the board. I am not 100% sure if it will work as I am having difficulty find detailed info on the product.


----------



## LabRat90

As to your soldering post Never heard of copper solder. Standard solder is an alloy of lead and tin. Various % depending on application. Lead free solder is widely available. Silver solder as well. It's the best for micro soldering as it has one of the lowest melting points and the the greatest resistance to corrosion and mechanical forces. Lead-free and silver solder will not leach out in distillation applications either.

Hope this helps.

Later ...

LabRat |:^{)


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LabRat90*

As to your soldering post Never heard of copper solder. Standard solder is an alloy of lead and tin. Various % depending on application. Lead free solder is widely available. Silver solder as well. It's the best for micro soldering as it has one of the lowest melting points and the the greatest resistance to corrosion and mechanical forces. Lead-free and silver solder will not leach out in distillation applications either.

Hope this helps.

Later ...

LabRat |:^{)


The copper solder is the third product down in that last link... its just solder made for copper pipes in plumbing. Would you actually suggest a product like the first one for my situation or am I wasting my time?


----------



## rx7speed

if I remember right most solders used for copper pipe welding is not good to use for electronics. most the time it has a high acid content and start to corrode some metals. while on the copper pipe it works fine and doesnt' harm the copper at all.


----------

